# Predator Lawn Sprayer



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I got to watch a predator lawn sprayer back over a car! Our church picnic was a smashing success! Of course I got a selfie:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Is that what people do with those?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The driver couldnt get by all the cars so backed up to turn around and didnt see the black car in the shadow of a tree until it was too late. Took out both doors!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> The driver couldnt get by all the cars so backed up to turn around and didnt see the black car in the shadow of a tree until it was too late. Took out both doors!


Wow! I'm glad no one was injured 🤕


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

What are the chances that it would happen while _you_ were there?
You were probably informing everyone of what it is and its function.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah we tried to get them to extend the boom to spray the church lawn. That thing could have done the whole property while in park! I have another photo showing the size comparison to the police cruiser. The driver didn't even feel the car getting hit, they just noticed the car move after it was too late =P



Oh, and the nozzles they use are the same teejets I use. But it had a 3 way connector which looks like they can rotate and swap which nozzle is being used from inside.


----------

